# Adult themed model forum access?



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

So, I've requested access half a dozen times to no response. I think I'm pretty well established here -- so what am I doing wrong? Can somebody clue me in on this?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hankster is the keeper of the keys to that forum...

Keep trying! I'd love to see some of your "adult" work!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

its a pokey forum. maybe one new post every month


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Requested once but never heard back.

Love to take a peek at what everyone is doing.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im sure Hankster will get back to you all that want access to the adult forum.Just have to be patient about it:dude:


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't really have much of anything to post there -- just would like to be able to see ALL the kits posted on this site.

I first requested access months ago....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Scary Terry said:


> I don't really have much of anything to post there -- just would like to be able to see ALL the kits posted on this site.
> 
> I first requested access months ago....


Well not sure on the Rules of how many posts or how much time is needed to be on here to access the adult section.But pretty sure Hankster will answer you when he gets a chance too.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Scary Terry said:


> So, I've requested access half a dozen times to no response. I think I'm pretty well established here -- so what am I doing wrong? Can somebody clue me in on this?


You have to be over 18 and younger than 50! LOL


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I tried myself and never got a response.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> You have to be over 18 and younger than 50! LOL


LMFAO:jest:


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Funny, I was approved within the hour after I sent my request. But then again, the $500 Western Union moneygram that I sent Hank might have done it.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

lol I too was approved quickly... sure Hank's just busy.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Buc said:


> lol I too was approved quickly... sure Hank's just busy.


Im betting that is what it is as he does have a huge board to over see here


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

as long as i have been around i see times when hank is always around and other times he is so busy he is never on. just be patient and i am sure things will work out, i only requested acess last night.


----------

